# Senjutsu.



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2003)

An article in today's Indianapolis Star discussed this new samurai-based chess-like game:

www.senjutsu.com


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2003)

I looked for this in a gaming store in Indianapolis the other day but couldn't find it.


----------

